# 1923 Elgin Motobike?



## miller32 (Nov 27, 2010)

Picked this up from the same place.  It is a 1923 Elgin?  Paint is original and in terrific shape.  Striping is even still there.  Complete wood wheels in great shape and paint and striping still there.  Troxel seat is awesome!  Any info on this would be helpful too.  Serial number has 5 numbers and the last number is on its side.  93XX then a 4 on its side.


----------



## chitown (Nov 27, 2010)

That Troxel seat *is* awesome... but you already knew that.

This one looks like it's twin:

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle316.htm


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 27, 2010)

wow. 2 hot bikes!! it looks in great shape...is that original paint on the wood wheels? very sick...if you have any 28" wood wheels you are selling please pm me. im in need of a set....


----------



## miller32 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah...that is the original paint on the wood rims.  The wood wheels are in great shape.  The original paint on the bike itself needs cleaned and then it should pop more too.  The bike is just dirty from sitting forever.  I don't have any wood wheels I am selling as of yet....but will be seeing a guy next weekend that might have some.  I will talk to him and pm you if he has some and I'll get details.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 29, 2010)

looks to be mid teen's.that bike seems to be in museum quality.great find.


----------



## miller32 (Dec 2, 2010)

dave the wave said:


> looks to be mid teen's.that bike seems to be in museum quality.great find.




Thanks.  The guy I got it from said he bought it from the original owner.  The guy that owned it originally was very meticulous and took extremely good care of the bike.  I have been cleaning it very carefully and the colors are really popping out.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 2, 2010)

i can't wait to see the outcome!


----------

